# problema unmask vlc

## system-infet

salve a tutti , avrei un altro problema.. quando cerco di installare vlc mi dice che devo smascherare la libreria zlib e di usare l' opzione --autounmask-write io l' ho usata dando il comando: emerge --autounmask-write vlc ma mi dice che quest opzione non esiste quindi dove la devo mettere quest' opzione? ho cercato sia nella documentazione che su google ma non ho trovato niente.

----------

## k01

innanzitutto bravo che hai capito che dovevi aprire un nuovo topic, quindi cancella la dicitura "altro problema" del vecchio topic e rimetti "Risolto". 1 topic -> 1 problema

 *emerge --help --verbose wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  --autounmask [ y | n ]
> 
>               Automatically unmask packages and generate package.use
> ...

 

quindi controlla di scrivere la sintassi corretta, perchè il comando esiste. ovviamente dopo autounmask-write devi dare etc-update per aggiornare i file in /etc/portage. inoltre considera anche le alternative di modificare a mano i file in /etc/portage oppure utilizzare il tool app-portage/autounmask

----------

## djinnZ

quindi comportati da vero eroe ed aggiungi a manina al file di configurazione la giusta riga, usando sed da linea di comando non vie facili come nano.  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte è una delle poche cose che conviene fare manualmente, od almeno verificare bene quel che si fa e se è il caso di applicarsi.

Ad esempio se il pacchetto ha più slot potrebbe essere utile smascherare l'intero slot o tener conto della possibilità di successive revisioni.

```
#base - autounmask

=categoria/pacchetto-versione ~arch

categoria/pacchetto ~arch

#per slot

categoria/pacchetto:slot ~arch

#fino ad una x versione

<categoria/pacchetto-versione ~arch

#comprendendo le revisioni (le -rx)

=categoria/pacchetto-versione(senza -r)* ~arch
```

Sempre per aggiungere, i pacchetti sono mascherati per una ragione. Può essere che semplicemente non siano stati verificati o che ci siano dei bug aperti.

Capisco che un crash di vlc non sia una cosa importante ma potrebbe avere ripercussioni anche in altre applicazioni.

Verifica il profilo, l'aggiornamento di portage e le use che hai attivato, poi se ci sono bug aperti per capire cosa comporta usare quel pacchetto instabile.

Già che ti chieda zlib instabile è strano.

----------

## system-infet

ho sistemato il vecchio topic  :Smile:  , il comando c' è ho studiato la sintassi e ho dato:

```
emerge --autounmask-write zlib
```

e sembra che lo installi ma quando dopo ho cercato di installare vlc mi da sempre lo stesso errore:

```
[ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt libnotify mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4 sdl sse svg truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-video/vlc-1.1.12-r2, required by vlc (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

djinnZ ho provato ad inserire sys-libs/zlib ~ amd64 nel file /etc/portage/package.unmask ma da lo stesso errore

----------

## Onip

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --autounmask-write zlib
> ```
> ...

 

Questo funziona (ti installa zlib), ma è concettualmente sbagliato perchè aggiunge zlib al world file, cioè ai pacchetti che tu esplicitamente vuoi che siano installati, mentre, al contrario, è una dipendenza di vlc. Niente di grave, intendiamoci, ma alla lunga rischi di sporcarti (e parecchio) il sistema.

La soluzione è, ad esempio, utilizzare l'opzione -1 di emerge quando si emergono delle dipendenze. Per riparare (senza re-installare) basta

```
# emerge --deselect sys-libs/zlib
```

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> mi da sempre lo stesso errore:
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dbus dts dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt libnotify mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4 sdl sse svg truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnome -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sqlite -stream (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 
> 
> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> ...

 

leggi bene, devi aggiustare le USE di zlib, non smascherarlo.

----------

## system-infet

grazie  :Smile:  dovevo solo aggiungere minizip al file /etc/make.profile/make.defaults  :Smile:  però ora c' è un errore che non riesco a capire:

```
 * Messages for package gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2:

 * ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2/work/librsvg-2.34.2'
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> aggiungere minizip al file /etc/make.profile/make.defaults

 leggi il manuale, questa è una cavolata pazzesca

----------

## Massimog

devi dare da root 

```
echo ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip " >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

 se la directory portage non c'è la devi creare 

leggi il manuale

----------

## Massimog

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> grazie  dovevo solo aggiungere minizip al file /etc/make.profile/make.defaults  però ora c' è un errore che non riesco a capire:
> 
> ```
>  * Messages for package gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2:
> 
> ...

 

se posti i log forse qualcosa si capisce   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## system-infet

ora ho risolto tutto il problema era che usavo il branch unstable e c' era un bug nella libreria quindi ho modificato il make.conf e mi sono messo sul branch stable togliendo il segno ~ prima di amd64 e ho dato emerge -avuDN world e poi ho dato emerge --depclean ed è tutto ok  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ti consiglio per il futuro di ponderare meglio le tue scelte e di non procedere a casaccio.

Hai fatto tutte le cose che non vanno fatte: albero instabile, smascherare senza ritegno, modificare il profilo, passaggio da albero instabile a stabile etc.

Segno che non hai letto la documentazione attentamente e sistematicamente.

Per inciso ti è andata bene ma il passaggio da ~amd64 a amd64 non è una cosa da fare perchè implica un downgrade delle librerie principali.

Citando un vecchio vecchio film "hai più Qlo che anima".  :Laughing: 

In generale (invito a riflettere per tutti) quando si smaschera una libreria oltre alle verifiche già dette per bug e problemi è una buona idea lanciare un qdepends -Q e verificare se le librerie od i pacchetti critici richiedo anche loro il passaggio alla branca instabile (casomai provando a ricompilarli, non necessariamente installarli ma ricompilarli).

Nel caso specifico zlib è una dipendenza di roba come qt-core, kdelibs, glib, ssh etc. Non è una cosa da prendere alla leggera, si rischia di bloccare il sistema.

Sempre nel caso specifico di zlib non mi pare che ci sono problemi gravi noti ma... l'ultima riga della mia "firma" dovrebbe esser chiara.  :Wink: 

Meglio perdere un'oretta a verificare che passare un paio di giorni d'angoscia pregando che qualcuno sul forum od in chat sappia indirizzarvi al recupero del sistema (o doverlo ricostruire ex novo). Uomo avvisato...  :Twisted Evil:  Ricordate che ogni watt che sprecate va in fumo nell'atmosfera ... etc.

----------

## system-infet

djinnZ il mio Qlo pultroppo è finito  :Sad:  dovrò reinstallare tutto da capo perche ho fatto danni ricompilando il kernel per mettere alsa  :Sad:  comunque in quest installazione leggerò bene la documentazione e non vi disturberò più con domande stupide e non farò sciocchezze  :Smile: .

----------

## djinnZ

guarda che stai continuando. Non devi reinstallare perchè il kernel è andato a donnine allegre, solo ricompilare il kernel (da chroot).

Anche se non so quanto possa essere affidabile una installazione che ha subito un downgrade radicale quindi non fai male.

Procedi passo per passo, sistematicamente.

E non è questione di fare domande stupide ma scelte poco ragionevoli e non riflettere su quello che si legge. Cerca di capire bene quali sono le implicazioni prima di fare una cosa.

Se poi non capisci chiedi.

----------

## Onip

aggiungo la mia:

non è questione di domande stupide o non stupide, è questione di fare le cose come vanno fatte o meno. Gentoo è bella, buona e cara, ma se inizi a paciugare dove e come non è pensato rischi di ritrovarti a piedi.

Rimarco il consiglio di djinnZ: leggi bene e cerca di capire prima di fare. Se non si è capito un argomento domandare non è mai stupido.

----------

